# Solved: View files inside a exe



## dp2003

I thought I would ask this in the developers section in hopes of someone maybe knowing the answer.
Is there a way to view files inside a exe, before installing that exe?
Some piece of software that just shows what files are packed inside?
I'm not a programmer and dont need it to show the program coding because I do not understand that anyways lol.
I want to be able to see what dll's,or other exe's are comprised of making or inside the exe file.
Something really easy and not technical would be great!
I tried PE Explorer and that wasn't quite what I was looking for.
Any help would be so appreciated ! :up: 
Link after link on google is not coming up with anything I could use.


----------



## AGCurry

The "exe" extension implies that the file is a binary executable. It will only have other files "inside" it if it is a self-extracting archive, as created by pkzip, etc. Most exe files are not, and so you will not see any files packed into them.

Although I don't think I've ever tried it, a zip-file extractor program should be able to show you the contents of a self-extracting .exe file.


----------



## dp2003

Thank you for your reply!
Would a decomplier show what dll's or other exe's are within the exe?


----------



## RGregory

A decompiler would show the source code for the executable, but without the correct IDE's to look through the source correctly, finding any dll's (or other types of "includes") would be extremely difficult.


----------



## dp2003

Thanks RGregory!......... I have PE Explorer and I know exactly what your saying about finding the dll's and other files in thru all that source code. It's almost impossible.
I know they have a viewer type program for zip files, as where you just drag and drop a zip file into the program and it will show all files inside. And was really hoping there was a program like that for exe's but after searching for a long time . I guess there's not a program out there for that. It's strange that they have programs to pack extra programs into a exe but nothing that shows whats in them.


----------



## brendandonhu

You can get some information from these programs
http://www.angusj.com/resourcehacker/
http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/program/textscan.htm

But I don't think you'll be able to find exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## jiml8

To find what dlls are used, just run a hex editor and search for the character string dll


----------



## dp2003

Thanks brendandonhu.......That program textscan is really close to what I was looking for! So tyvm and sorry I couldn't respond sooner but had to do that bad four letter word......Work ! lol


----------



## brendandonhu

You're welcome


----------

